# Ipads and Tablets



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm looking at buying an Apple _Ipad Air 32gb. A friend gave me details of an app 'onsong' which takes the voice off of music tracks and leaves the backing music so I can play my guitar to it and my voice!!! Will 32gb be enough. I love the Galaxy for the skygo that I can get and the clear pictures. but don't think it has an app such as the Apple one._
_I would like to have the facility of a nice lightweight laptop when I am away in the van. Yje keyboard on laptop where you can copy and past which you can't do with an ipad. John Lewis has good reviews for setting an ipad up and price match. I don't like pc world as after service is not good._

Report Post 
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1822345


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Plenty of similar apps available for Android:

http://audioshift.surina.net/android/
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.hijo.vocalremover
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ua.a5.voice.remover
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vocalremoverpro.karaokestar
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nexstreaming.app.singplay

All they do is invert one side of the stereo signal and add it to the other side, which cancels out anything that is 'in phase' ie in the middle of the stereo signal which, in most popular music, means the lead vocal though frequently the bass, so they usually boost the low end to try and recover some of the lost info. The resulting audio is mono, so some apps then do further manipulation to create a pseudo-stereo effect.

Can't say whether 32Gb is enough. One of my (many) problems with Apple devices is the inability to flip open a slot and bung in another, say, 64Gb memory card, which you can do for around a tenner on most Android tablets.

Oh, and the price.

Apart from that, they're great.

Morph.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

In respect of memory - my advice is - always get as much of it as you can.
Everything will work a treat when you have spare capacity - if you run out of memory you are stuffed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morphology said:


> One of my (many) problems with Apple devices is the inability to flip open a slot and bung in another, say, 64Gb memory card, which you can do for around a tenner on most Android tablets.
> 
> Oh, and the price.
> 
> ...


You forgot the battery scam Morph.

Around £75 to have a ten quid replacement battery fitted - because they try to make it impossible for the user to insert one! :surprise:

Amazing how successful slick advertising can be!!

Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> You forgot the battery scam Morph.
> 
> Around £75 to have a ten quid replacement battery fitted - because they try to make it impossible for the user to insert one! :surprise:
> 
> ...


You can buy batteries and get instructions for fitting on the Internet Dave.

For the £75 battery replacement fee you get a complete refurbished replacement Ipad.

One of the problems with cheap batteries is that they have a reputation for overheating / exploding.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I was being generous when I quoted ten quid Bill . . . I don't expect Messrs iGadget pay half that for a new battery!! :wink2:

I just object to the way they EXclude their users from so many things. I'm not under the illusion that Android gadgets are any better, but at least you feel you have some control over your own destiny!! :smile2:

Dave


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a 32gb iPad 2, which runs OnSong fine. I don't use it to strip out vocals or anything flash like that, but it's great for importing tabs and using them offline.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont have a tablet but you can get loads of backing tracks here with the vocals and guitar already taken off. http://www.guitarbackingtrack.com/

There are a fair few on youtube as well and you can use youtube to MP3 converter to very quickly convert them to mp3 which I assume a tablet can play. http://www.youtube-mp3.org/

Audacity is an app that can be used for stripping tracks but I have never really sussed it out. There are a few I would like to find but never have but most I have found already done online.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Are there any similar apps for iPads etc. Done a quick search but can't find anything


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

DJP said:


> Are there any similar apps for iPads etc. Done a quick search but can't find anything


I just did a quick search and they were all there in the App Store.:laugh:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> I was being generous when I quoted ten quid Bill . . . I don't expect Messrs iGadget pay half that for a new battery!! :wink2:
> 
> I just object to the way they EXclude their users from so many things. I'm not under the illusion that Android gadgets are any better, but at least you feel you have some control over your own destiny!! :smile2:
> 
> Dave


I know where you are coming from Dave and Apple architecture does stifle the ambitions of those who like to dabble.
The good thing about the Apple way of doing things is that you end up with a much more stable safer virus free platform. 
Most Microsoft PC platforms used within the industry now are tied down even more aggressively than your average Apple Mac offering because it is well understood that restricting access to a platform results in a trouble free platform.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> I know where you are coming from Dave . . .


Likewise Bill, and I can't disagree - but I still don't like some of the ways in which they quite deliberately force their customers to spend even more on top of the initial, rather inflated purchase price. _(Replacement phone batteries being the most obvious.)_

Have to admire their advertising skill, and the way in which millions of (_dare I say gullible_) youngsters are persuaded to queue up to get their hands on the latest model the instant it is released.

It's life though isn't it!!:smile2:

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Does anyone not expect to pay through the nose when you join a "cult" organisation. Brain washing is too easy for the gullible:surprise:


Tax evasion Apple will not receive a penny from me 0


tony


----------

